# 3 Way active front stage dream system



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

As you can see I am a noob at this DIY Mobile audio thing. There is a huge learning curve for me here that said I wanted to pick the brains of those with experience in the matter.

If you would indulge me with naming your dream 3 way active front stage given a 6 channel amp providing 150 watts per channel @ 4 ohm with high pass band pass and low pass filters onboard. and if possible the reasoning behind your choices in drivers. Or just tell me to [email protected]#$% off and leave you alone.
Thx for playing


----------



## lagonda (Jul 14, 2009)

Pioneer ODR RS-D7RII/ P90 (Head-Unit/Prosesser), speakers ODR 3 way (fantastic Tweeter,beautiful finish) and McIntosh MC4000M for power!! Great resolution , powerful dynamics and accurate tonality.
Only problem in this setup (my work car) is the amps warmup-time, midrange sweetens up after 30-40 minutes!!

Greetings from Denmark!!


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

lagonda said:


> Pioneer ODR RS-D7RII/ P90 (Head-Unit/Prosesser), speakers ODR 3 way (fantastic Tweeter,beautiful finish) and McIntosh MC4000M for power!! Great resolution , powerful dynamics and accurate tonality.
> Only problem in this setup (my work car) is the amps warmup-time, midrange sweetens up after 30-40 minutes!!
> 
> Greetings from Denmark!!


Can't fault that selection one bit! Very nice!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man I have seen on of these Threads in awhile.

OK I'll play.

Well I thought I had the ultimate active 3-way front stage, for me at least.

*Tweeters:* Hiquphon OW1-fs - Great off axis response slightly smooth sounding, with space and great detail, simply one of the best available. 

*Midrange:* Sonus Faber wooden fiber 12m - Take the stock 12m add a little more lowend and topend, keep the warmth of the stock unit, but then through in some more detail and you have the Sonus Faber 12m.

*Mid-Bass:* JBL 2118H - Hmmm attack and decay is second to done, tight and accurate. O ya gets loud and stays clean doing it.

Now the thing is I'm working on something that should top the above set-up, it will without a doubt at least match it.

Processing for me is without a doubt the Audison BitOne.1. The I love the old School Eclipse ECD units so a ECD-510 or ECD-416 as the source both have optical out and i have one of both. But would love to have a Pioneer DEX-P9 head for its digital volume control.

Might as well add the subs. For me no other choice as of now, but the Alto Mobile Falstaff 12's, until I heard something that can match its accurateness and speed its my choice in a sub. Now I have the new Incrimernator Flatlyne is suppose to be outstanding.

As for a 6 channel, the list above Mac MC4000m is one of the Best. The new Zed 6 channel looks very promising.


----------



## lagonda (Jul 14, 2009)

Processing for me is without a doubt the Audison BitOne.1. The I love the old School Eclipse ECD units so a ECD-510 or ECD-416 as the source both have optical out and i have one of both. But would love to have a Pioneer DEX-P9 head for its digital volume control.

Sound interesting, i only know Sonus Faber for home gear, great sounding stuff, the red must look killer to!! If you want to go Pioneer, get the RS-D7RII, better drive and clock. You will run into a problem using the digital volume in both Pioneer decks, as the control signal runs trough a separate iBus cable, and is proprietary Pioneer. The actual volume is done in the processor!! Like the BitOne.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

lagonda said:


> Processing for me is without a doubt the Audison BitOne.1. The I love the old School Eclipse ECD units so a ECD-510 or ECD-416 as the source both have optical out and i have one of both. But would love to have a Pioneer DEX-P9 head for its digital volume control.
> 
> Sound interesting, i only know Sonus Faber for home gear, great sounding stuff, the red must look killer to!! If you want to go Pioneer, get the RS-D7RII, better drive and clock. You will run into a problem using the digital volume in both Pioneer decks, as the control signal runs trough a separate iBus cable, and is proprietary Pioneer. The actual volume is done in the processor!! Like the BitOne.


The Sonus Faber is a home drive from their Cremona Center M, but its not red. The red cones are five different woods blend together to make the cones, thats where the color supposedly comes from, like the System Audio drivers. Kind like these, but in Denmark I sure you know this.


----------



## lagonda (Jul 14, 2009)

No i have never seen the red drivers before, i think Sonus Faber is Italian, like Audison, in Denmark we make Dynaudio, Vifa and Scanspeak.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

lagonda said:


> No i have never seen the red drivers before, i think Sonus Faber is Italian, like Audison, in Denmark we make Dynaudio, Vifa and Scanspeak.


Sonus Faber drivers are modified Scanspeak drivers.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Here-I-Come said:


> Man I have seen on of these Threads in awhile.
> 
> OK I'll play.
> 
> ...



I will outline my experience with the flatlyne when I have completed my system Mine just arrived yesterday and I must say they are ALOT more speaker than I envisioned. very sexy no frills quality build now i just need to get em mounted and some power on em.
i actually got an email from steve about the zed leviathin 6 channel today here is a pic of the guts.









he is now accepting orders for Aug delivery.
the cover will be Charcoal plexiglass.

Also he does have a group deal discount not sure where to post it here but i am buying 3 if anyone is interested in this amp PM me we can save 10% if there are 10 total in the group deal.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

lagonda said:


> Processing for me is without a doubt the Audison BitOne.1. The I love the old School Eclipse ECD units so a ECD-510 or ECD-416 as the source both have optical out and i have one of both. But would love to have a Pioneer DEX-P9 head for its digital volume control.
> 
> Sound interesting, i only know Sonus Faber for home gear, great sounding stuff, the red must look killer to!! If you want to go Pioneer, get the RS-D7RII, better drive and clock. You will run into a problem using the digital volume in both Pioneer decks, as the control signal runs trough a separate iBus cable, and is proprietary Pioneer. The actual volume is done in the processor!! Like the BitOne.


audison bit one on an aftermarket HU? what are its advantages over say zapco dsp6 or audio control dqxs? Im curious as I dont know jack about processors. and since i have an eclipse cd7200 and plan to run active 3 way I might want seperate processing in order to have greater flexability.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, I'm going to sound biased, not just because I am, but because that's what I have half of and would want. 

HU: Clarion DRZ9255
3-way: Phoenix Gold Elite 961;1" tweet, 6 1/2" midrange, 9" midbass
Sub: Phoenix Gold Elite Ti12
Amps:- can't do just one, got to have 2!!!, 2 Phoenix Gold MS1000TA's, chs 1/2 on amp A to the tweets 1"s, chs 3/4 on amp A to the mids 6 1/2"s, chs 1/2 on amp B to the midbass 9"s, and chs 3/4 on amp B bridged to the Elite 12"


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

smgreen20 said:


> Wow, I'm going to sound biased, not just because I am, but because that's what I have half of and would want.
> 
> HU: Clarion DRZ9255
> 3-way: Phoenix Gold Elite 961;1" tweet, 6 1/2" midrange, 9" midbass
> ...


holy chit! NICE!


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

you state dream system - meaning a system that is fantasy and something that you would like to have but cannot so you dream of having it 

if that is the case then my dream system with a three way front stage would go like this 

headunit : Pioneer DEX- P99RS
amps : 2 x Tru Technology B4S - super billets
tweeters " Dynaudio Esotar2 110
midrange : Dynaudio Esotar2 430
midbass : Dynaudio Esotar2 650
subwoofer : JBL W15GTI MKII 

ive used a W15GTI mkII and its still the best sub for my taste - the pioneer headunit isnt available too freely yet - the amps are very difficult and overly expensive to get in my country and the speakers - well lets just say im on my way to trying to get those at the moment 

so hopefully in around a year from now this is exactly how my system would stack up for whatever car im driving then


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Nitin said:


> you state dream system - meaning a system that is fantasy and something that you would like to have but cannot so you dream of having it
> 
> if that is the case then my dream system with a three way front stage would go like this
> 
> ...


wow this is pretty much my system right here I am eventually going to put in the 430s and get a p99rs and might possible replace it with my denon


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

My ideal 3-way would have a pair of the speakers disconnected. 

Seriously though, I guess I would care more about the install rather than the specific drivers used... perhaps custom waveguides incorporating all three drivers, designed specifically for my car by Earl Geddes in collaboration with all the IASCA and USACI SQ world finals winners and judges of the last 10 years, over the course of hundreds of hours of measurements and testing by each individual. It would be preferably blended into the car to look like they came from the factory that way. The drivers would be custom too, perhaps a joint collaboration between JBL's pro audio engineering team and Earl Geddes.

Could happen, right?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Ideally, I'd like to have custom waveguides under the dash with ~7" midbass in the doors that have xbl^2 motors, along with a nice set of ribbon tweeters - all running on a Zapco DC650.6

To round it out, I would have a DRZ9255 source and a DC500.1 running an Image Dynamics IDQ15.

I wouldn't call that so much a dream, as a goal


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

dbiegel said:


> My ideal 3-way would have a pair of the speakers disconnected.
> 
> Seriously though, I guess I would care more about the install rather than the specific drivers used... perhaps custom waveguides incorporating all three drivers, designed specifically for my car by Earl Geddes in collaboration with all the IASCA and USACI SQ world finals winners and judges of the last 10 years, over the course of hundreds of hours of measurements and testing by each individual. It would be preferably blended into the car to look like they came from the factory that way. The drivers would be custom too, perhaps a joint collaboration between JBL's pro audio engineering team and Earl Geddes.
> 
> Could happen, right?


Anything can happen here. Thx for playing!


----------



## zerodistortion (Jul 23, 2009)

If I can just add the Dynaudio 430 to my current set-up, I would consider what I have an ideal set-up. I'll just need to spend some time to position and install the drivers intelligently....and keep tuning...


----------



## Arezump (Jan 6, 2010)

My ultimate dream set up!

HU: Alpine F1 Status
Tweets: Hiquphon OW1
MidRange: Scan 12M
MidBass: Scan 18W
Amp: Audison LRx 6.9


----------



## syoung298 (May 24, 2008)

My ultimate dream system... build is in progress 

head unit - Alpine Status DVI 9990
processors - dual Alpine Status PXI-990
tweeters - Esotar 110
mids - Esotar 430
woofer - Esotar 650
subs - dual Esotar 1200
center tweer - Esotar 110
center mid - Esotar 430
rear mid Esotac 222
rear tweet Esotec 102



amps - 2 Mcintosh MCC406M and 1 MCC301M monoblocs.


----------



## RMF419 (Feb 13, 2008)

Factory Head Unit
Audiocontrol DQXS with the digital dash control unit. 
2 Zapco DC1000.4.
Morel ET 338-104 tweeter. 
Morel EM 1308 midrange.
Matrix 6.1 - Brax 6.5 midbass.
3 Rainbow Vanadium 7" Subwoofers.
Some one who knew what they were doing to install it correctly. Lord know I dont.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

It may not be my current "dream system" but I used to long for my current gear
Alpine HU: CDA-7930 (or 7949 or 7939 with optical)
Processor: PXA-H701
Changer: CHA-S624 (with optical)
Tweeter: Oz Audio 1" superman (CS-100)
Midrange: Oz Audio 4" superman (CS-100)
Midbass: Oz Audio 6.5" superman (CS-180)
Subs: Oz Audio 12" superman (OZ-300H pair)
Amps: Xtant 403A, 403A, 3300X (pre-Mitek)

It was pretty affordable to build. I could do better, but i'm happy for now. A DVD HU (DVA-7996 or DVA-9861) would be a nice addition.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

These threads are always fun.

My dream system would be:

Headunit : Pioneer DEX- P99RS
Amps : 2 x Tru Technology B4S - super billets
Tweeters " Dynaudio Esotar2 110
Midrange : Dynaudio Esotec 152
Midbass : Dynaudio Esotec 172
Subwoofers : Diyma 12" (pair)


----------



## slowfkn808 (Nov 17, 2009)

*pioneer DEX-P99RS
*Hertz mlk3 front and rear
*x4 Mmats sq4160
*x2 Mmats sq2175
*x1 Mmats 3500.1(killing the w6's slowly)
*x2 JL W6v2 12d4
*cant forget 500$ of dynamat

im an spl guy falling out of the category and into sq


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

This is my realistic dream system, which I am putting together piece by piece now 

Head unit: Pioneer DEX-P99RS
Tweeters: Focal audiom TLR
Midrange: Focal audiom 6W
Midbass: 2x Focal 13WS each side
Subwoofer: Soundstream SPL160

Tweeter amp: Tru Tech C-7.2AT
Midrange amp: Tru Tech C-7.2T
Midbass/sub amp: Tru Tech SuperBillet B4-S

Tweeters, mids and subwoofer is already bought, HU is on its way, Copper amps are reserved. Need to find a B4-S somewhere and change my current 4 Tangband 5" neo subs for Focal ones.

Hope all this live up to my expectations in the end


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

3 Way active front stage dream system would be: 

Tweeter: Scan-Speak Illuminator R3004/6020
Midrange: SEAS Excel W15LY-001
Midbass: Peerless SLS
Subs: 2 X 12inch IDq V3 in a IB setup rear deck 

powered by 
Arc Audio KS 300.4 for the Tweeter and Midrange
Arc Audio KS 300.4 bridged for the Midbass
Arc Audio KS 1000.1 for the subs

all controlled from a BitOne


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Head: McIntosh MX5000 combo (or m0Bridge interface from Audi head unit)
Processor: BitOne (or JBL MS-8)
Amps: JL Audio HD600/4 (x2) + HD750/1 (x2)

Speakers (depends on fit with Audi S5):

HAT L1ProSE/L4/L6 (L8 if fits) + JL Audio 13tw5 (all x2)
or
Dynaudio MD130/MW152/MW172 (MW182 if fits)/MW190 (all x2)

Although I could definitely live with the Esotar 110/430/MW182 set...


----------



## cirodias (Dec 12, 2008)

pioneer ODR/P01/Drz9255
tweeters: piccolo/esotar2 - 110
midrange: esotar2 - 430
midbass: esotar2 - 650/ Utopia 
sub: esotar2 - 1200/ Morel Ultimo/ 
Amps: Tru Billets
RCA: Nordost Valhalla

Thats it, and im will be satisfied!!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I got the DRZ9255 I wanted
I got the Focal 165KRX3's I wanted
I've also got the JL 10W6v2 in the front of the truck like I wanted
Once I get the Audison amps I want I guess I'll have my dream system.

I like to dream within my budget...keeps me from feeling like crap about stuff I can't afford. LOL


----------



## SymbolA (Jul 30, 2009)

i will be happy with that system:

HU : SONY XES Z50
AMP1: Celestra VA210 X2 for Mids and Tw 
AMP2 : Celestra RA220x for Woofers
AMP3 : Audison VRX 1.500 for Sub
TW : Genesis R1
MID : 12M ( Genesis )
Woofer : 18W (Genesis)
Sub : Dual Genesis audiophile 30.01
Wiring : van del hul


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Head unit: Pioneer DEX-P99RS
Front stage: Hertz MLK3
Subwoofer: Hertz ML3000 x2
Amps: Kronos x2 & Leviathan for front stage
And more sound deadening material than you can possible dream of..


----------



## Arezump (Jan 6, 2010)

HU:ODR/Mc MX4000 Combo/DRZ9255
TW:Scanspeak D2904/710003
MR:Scanspeak 12M/4631 G00
Amp: Brax X2400.2 GE
MB: Scanspeak 18W/4531 G00
Amp: Brax X2000.2 GE
SW: Morel Ultimo 12"
Amp: TRU Hammer

Cabling: Transparent & MIT

~happy Icy-ing!~


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Drivers:
Klipsch LaScalla's

Amp:
Conrad Johnson MV75-a1 with NOS Ei KT90 tubes.


Chuck


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> The Sonus Faber is a home drive from their Cremona Center M, but its not red. The red cones are five different woods blend together to make the cones, thats where the color supposedly comes from, like the System Audio drivers. Kind like these, but in Denmark I sure you know this.


Look like the Scanspeak drivers-as used in Alpine Type X kits?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

DEX-P99RS
Esostar 110, 430, 650
Custom Genesis 4x DMX in one chassis (one for sub channel) or maybe Audio Wave Limited would build me a custom one-not heard myself but quickly building a good rep in the UK
Esostar 1200 sub

Feeling all SPL Sub:
http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/images/Matterhorn Finished.jpg


----------



## donnyboy (Jan 20, 2010)

My current system IS 

H/U Alpine DVI 9990 F#1

Proc Alpine PXI H990 F#1 X 2

Tweets Hybrid Focal BE 

Mids Focal Audiom 6w, running passive with the BE tweets through Focal built custom passive's 

Mid Bass Focal Utopia 5ws, x 2 per front door 

Sub Velodyne DF12SC :laugh:

5.1 L/R rear + front Centre, care of Focal K2P slim's (just for amusement)

Mid & Tweer Amp, Genesis DMX

Mid Bass Amp Genesis DMX

Sub Amp Genesis DMX Bridged

5.1 L/R rear + front Centre Amp, Genesis 5ch running in 3ch mode

Entertaining ???????????????????????????........................OH YES :laugh:


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

haakono said:


> This is my realistic dream system, which I am putting together piece by piece now
> 
> Head unit: Pioneer DEX-P99RS
> Tweeters: Focal audiom TLR
> ...


Posted this one and a half year ago, and things are finally falling into place 

Front stage (with Focal 5ws exchanged for 7w2):









I now actually have got hold of TWO Soundstream SPL160 subs:









Tru Copper amps, a PG Outlaw and a huge Sony XM2000R have been purchased:









And the P99RS is in place 










Should not suck too bad when its installed hopefully


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

haakono said:


> Posted this one and a half year ago, and things are finally falling into place
> 
> And the P99RS is in place
> 
> Should not suck too bad when its installed hopefully


Nice-was all that going into a Lupo?


----------



## MrMoto (Aug 20, 2009)

P99RS HU
Dynaudio 100 Hi
Dynaudio 430 Mid
Dynaudio 2- sets 650 Low
Dynaudio 2 -1200 Subs

4 Zapco Z600 amps or C2k 6.0


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Lets get serious
Midbass - JBL 2204 or 2206 12" PA speaker. 
Midrange -Audax PR170MO or JBL 2118 or PHL 1120 
Tweeter - Horn or Morel MTD30 or 33 or ... I would go large format if possible.
Super efficient, fast and you would kill yourself before damaging any of the speakers.
My 2204's are scary.


----------



## Jazz'as (Aug 22, 2009)

Head unit: 
Clarion HX-D2
3 psc Milbert BaM-235ab
Sub amplifier BRAX X 2000.2 Graphic Edition
Genesis Absolute 2.3 3-way component speaker
Sub Pioneer TS-W01RSII


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Neat thread. Ill think of something cool later.


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

My dream system is almost complete:
Head Unit: 
Pioneer p99rs <-Already own

Amps: 
Audison 5.1k <-Shipping and should arrive sometime next week
Audison 2.9k <-Still looking for one of these, if know anyone that has one for sale please let me know

Components:
ml 280 <-Already own
ml 700 <-Already own
ml 1600 <-Already own

Subs:
JL Audio 10w7 <-Already own


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn I miss those SPL 160s AMAZING in IB.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Next car will have my dream system....until I get to dreaming again lol.

Head unit: Pioneer P99rs (still need to buy)

Tweet: Audio Development MM1
Mid: Audio Development MM3 or MM4 (still need to buy)
Midbass:Audio Development MM6

Subs: Audio Development Vipera 12s

Amplifiers: Soundstream MC500 to MM3 & MM6
Soundstream D100II to MM1
Soundstream MC500 to Vipera Subs (still need to buy)

MM6 & MM1








MM6








MM6 & MM1








MM6








MM1








Vipera








Vipera








Handmade Italian goodness








And of course....the option of any of these


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Damn I miss those SPL 160s AMAZING in IB.


Yeah, I remember my brother had a couple of those IB with a REF 1.1000 (I think). Put some thump in the high school parking lot for a couple of years.:afro:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

For a dream system I would go with the McIntosh MCC-602TM one for each set of Drivers.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

For me
Pioneer p-99r
audible physics beryllium 3" widebander
Alpine swr-8 8" type r (midbass)
Morel ultimo 12" (3) sealed
All powered by audison amps
About 1k in installation
no tweeters listed cause none needed


----------



## SSQ (May 26, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> My current system IS
> 
> H/U Alpine DVI 9990 F#1
> 
> ...


pics?

-Kris


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Livin' the DREAM !!!


----------



## superconductor (Aug 27, 2015)

dream system activated(car hsv vx xu6 intercooled supercharged)
3 way active up front

headunit, clarion hxd2 (just cd and radio)
sound procesor ,masconi 6 to 8dsp(1st part i have saved for but its lonely in my studio it needs some friends to play music with)

speakers,dynaudio esotec mw172 8inch mid woofers(want to try and run no subs because I'm a 2 channel guy(left and right)and I'm in my 30s so the kids don't think I'm cool anymore and I'm a bit sad.
midrange,scanspeak iluminator 4 1/2inch midrange drivers.
tweeters,scanspeak illuminator (not sure which one,what do you think)or dynaudio esotec md 102(which one would be the best for integration and sound quality)

amps. masconi zero four 2x 210w+2x100w for mids and tweeters
masconi zero 4 to power the dynaudio mid woofers (2 x 210w)
then have 2x100w spare but if i do need extra low notes i was looking at the tiny focal 5 inch subwoofers that only need around 75w to power and i could put one either side (sealed)under the dash.

my car is a four door sedan it has 1 layer of dynamat on the roof,doors,floor,fire wall,trunk,in process of putting on brush on sound deadener under the car and finding some mass loaded foam for the doors and the sealing the door with 3mm mdf.
not sure were to buy foam from and this will be my first car audio install,i work on cars for fun and went to electronics and sound engineering school for a while(fun stuff)

got a deep cycle battery and will be getting all cable and interconnect from blujeans,i was going to make them all because I'm a cable gut but i think i will get it all setup properly first and learn about the dsp and speaker placement for my car and the cosmetics after.
i have made a itallian looking amp and dsp rack out of vanished oak and polished copper tube and that will sit on the floor behind the front passenger seat so it looks like a studio or lounge room and i don't have passengers anyway because I'm a loner.

have i got anything out of the ordinary hear,want to go masconi silver amps so it looks more 70s style to suite my style and so the young kids tease me.

music,rock,metal,acoustic stuff as well so i need sound quality and guts,should be done in 6 months,still dreaming about it though.


----------



## Precisionmike (Jun 15, 2014)

My dream 3 way system? Influenced and assisted by my good friend Earl Zausmer. Anyone who heard his original set up knows the sound I am after.

B&W Silver Signature tweeters- after years of searching, I have a matched pair
B&W Matrix 801 mids- I have 2 matched pairs, 1 pair for spares
mids and tweeters coax on axis to the driver (one seater)
12" subs tbd- maybe AE sbp12 in the kicks
(4) custom built kt150 SE tube amps, PJL Electronics boards
(2) transistor amps (tbd) for subs
Helix DSP Pro
Ipad mini, 1tb external HD 
Years of planning going into the design and install.

Build is in progress should be amazing.


----------



## payluder (Dec 31, 2014)

My Dream build was:

Audison Thesis 3 way front and sub which is

Audison Violino 1.5 tweeter
Audison Voce 3.0 midrange
Audison Sax 6.5 midbass
Audison Basso 10in sub

powered by
Audison AV 5.1k amp
Channel A tweeter
Channel B midrange
Channel C sub

Mosconi Zero3
for midbass

Process with
Mosconi 6to8 V8
Mosconi SP-DIF multi board
Mosconi Amas
Mosconi mini controller

Deepcycle battery
exide 51R

oh and build must be done by Bing at Simplicity in Sound and dreams do come true =)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nda-fit-re-install-audison-hertz-mosconi.html


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

VTECnicalAccord said:


> Can't fault that selection one bit! Very nice!


Warm up time? Do tell.


----------



## audiophiledepot (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys..
I am runing a Thesis k3 my dream system

Tweeter audison thesis violino
Midrange audison thesis 3.0 Voce 
Midbass audison thesis Sax 6.5 
Subwoofer 3(12) audison Voce

Amplifiers

1 Audison Voce Quattro. For tweet and midrange
1 Audusin Voce Due. For 6.5
1 Auduson Lrx 1.2k. For 3(12)
Audison bitone for processing
Ipad onkyo dock station optical output

If anyone is interested on a NEW set of Thesis tweeters i have a set available


----------

